# How to clean a fogger?



## Scribble (Sep 23, 2009)

Are there any reccomended ways to clean out a fog machine...

I got a fogger last year, worked well... This year I plugged it in, left it in auto mode, and walked away... I was alerted to an issue when I started hearing this really loud BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR noise comming from my fron yard.

It was the fog machine, no fog, just making that noise anytime it tried to spew fog... 

I haven't had a chnace yet to really investigate (we're moving across the country soon) but I'm thinking maybe a clog.

Anyone ever have anything like that happen (the noise I mean) and do you all know the best way to clean foggers out?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hmmm. Check the tube going from the tank to the pump for clogs. That noise sounds a lot like a dry pump. What make and model is the fogger?
Regarding cleaning after use, I've never done anything like a clear water or vinegar/water flush on my machines. I leave a couple of inches of fog juice in the tank and put them on the shelf. They keep running year after year.


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pump is clogged.*

This is common with foggers.

Likely the one way valve is clogged. Depending on the model, you need to do some disassembly to clear it. Best bet is to take a picture of the pump and display it here. Then we can guide you to locate the clog. The buzzing you here is the pump running dry. These pumps are very basic in design. A metal piston inside a cylinder surrounded by a coil. A diode allows current to flow in only one direction. The piston is spring loaded so that it ends up oscillating inside the bore or cylinder. The buzz is a 30 cycle per second humm.


----------



## Scribble (Sep 23, 2009)

Thats one loud 30 cycle hum! 

It's just a cheap Target low lying fog machine so I'm not too worried about the thing... (I didn't have time last year (or this year) to build a cooler for my better fog machine.) 

It would be great if I could fix it, but eh...


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

This won't fix it. But it's preventative maintenance. I did it to mine:

http://tinyurl.com/yhqydce


----------

